# Motorcycle forums suck.



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

So I joined a new forum, cbrforum.com and a lot of the people on there are complete f*cking idiots. Here's a link to my first actual post, on page two the name calling and immaturity begins to show. I've also recieved 6 PMs just calling me names and telling me to sell my bike to someone that isn't a "pvssy"..:rofl:

BTW: I'm *Ryans CBR*
http://cbrforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93582


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Read your CBR thread.

And that is exactly why you should have gotten a Buell instead of a Honda. :angel:

Because for the most part, H-D/Buell riders don't need to prove anything to anybody....


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

3LOU5 said:


> Read your CBR thread.
> 
> And that is exactly why you should have gotten a Buell instead of a Honda. :angel:
> 
> Because for the most part, H-D/Buell riders don't need to prove anything to anybody....


Lol, I really liked my old CBR, and this one is going to be sweet as well! I would have liked a Buell, but all the ones in my price range were owned by complete idiots, and the cost of repairs is much, much higher...

People assume that because I don't have 32 million posts I've never been on a bike before


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

The BMW and Harley/Buell forums are not like that....
And I have been on motorcycle forums since the dailup days (80s)...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

It's no different on any forum for anything. I participate mostly here, but I do visit v-twin forums, f150 forums, and jeep TJ forums, and it's the same **** everywhere. 

You have to establish yourself as hardcore in your intro post. Talk about your rides, how many miles you've done in your life, and what mods you did to your previous bike. 

I also don't mention the Bimmer at those other place cuz, well, stereotypes precede you, and you'll never be anything else to them. A Harley guy with a Bimmer? Must be some yuppie scumbag! A Bimmer guy with a Harley? Must be some Starbux drinkin' poseur!


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with JVR. These sport bike forums are all the same freaking way. Most of them are a bunch of young and annoying croud. They tend to jump down your throat for any little thing and flaming is a definite. I hate it. Dont expect much more from those type forums.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Hahahahahaha, welcome Ryan. I'm on there too. It really is a sh*tty forum. The OT area is utterly stupid and way too heavily moderated. 

Go look up the thread about "Some F-ing Friend". That's about what most of these guys are like. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

E36 Phantom said:


> Hahahahahaha, welcome Ryan. I'm on there too. It really is a sh*tty forum. The OT area is utterly stupid and way too heavily moderated.
> 
> Go look up the thread about "Some F-ing Friend". That's about what most of these guys are like. Good luck.


I just responded again on that post, you had the last response 
So far I've met mostly d-bags, but there are a few cool people (yourself included as of now)... I'll stick around there and see if it gets any better!


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

There's a lot of good info on there, but it's not easy to get a hold of sometimes. Out of all the Honda & CBR forums, it seems to be the best one info-wise, though. That's kind of sad, when you think about it.  :rofl:

I didn't mean to generalize in my earlier post here, but there's definitely no comparison to the Fest or some of the other forums I've been on. CBR Forums kind of reminds me of the Bimmerforums E36 section, though. That's not really a good thing.....:lmao:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

E36 Phantom said:


> There's a lot of good info on there, but it's not easy to get a hold of sometimes. Out of all the Honda & CBR forums, it seems to be the best one info-wise, though. That's kind of sad, when you think about it.  :rofl:
> 
> I didn't mean to generalize in my earlier post here, but there's definitely no comparison to the Fest or some of the other forums I've been on. CBR Forums kind of reminds me of the Bimmerforums E36 section, though. That's not really a good thing.....:lmao:


Yeah I've found a lot of good info on there, but I think I'll definately read everything before asking a question, getting into disputes online is pretty f-ing lame! I guess after this forum every other one just seems very lame and crawling with losers :rofl:


----------

